# Caracterização das Condições Meteorológicas e Climáticas das Regiões de Alcochete e O



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 21:21)

O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., enquanto entidade participante no estudo do Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia Civil (LNEC), concluiu que ambas as localizações Ota (Base Aérea) e  Alcochete (Campo de Tiro) reúnem condições para a instalação de uma infraestrutura aeroportuária com a finalidade e dimensão propostas.

Da análise comparativa entre as duas localizações propostas, a Ota poderá ter algumas restrições às operações aeronáuticas devido à ocorrência de fenómenos de instabilidade e turbulência atmosférica identificados para a região.

PDF



O material do IM pode estar podre ou até podemos ainda nem sequer saber quantos micro-climas Portugal contem mas gasta-se dinheiro com estudos num local só porque se quer construir um aeroporto daqui a não sei quantas décadas.

Por amor de Deus exorbitancia total eu não sou nem a favor nem sou contra a construção do novo aeroporto simplesmente não tenho opniao pois o aeroporto não irá existir pois o estado não tem dinheiro a não ser que Bruxelas descubra uma mina de ouro.


----------

